# [OFF][HD] rendre irrécupérable les données d'un HD (résolu)

## Adrien

Bonsoir tout le monde!   :Smile: 

Je fais joujou avec la commande "grep -a" sur un vieux disque à moi et je suis bluffé de tout ce que je retrouve malgré le nombre de formattages et cie...

Je me pose donc la question existentielle suivante: Est-il possible de rendre les données d'un disque dur totalement irrécupérables (sans bien sûr détruire matériellement le disque)?

je suis impatient d'avoir vos réponses...  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Adrien on Mon Mar 24, 2008 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nonas

Tu peux regarder du côté de l'UBCD, notamment DBAN.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

```
for nb in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ; do cat /dev/null > /dev/disk ; done
```

On considère (sans trop savoir jusqu'à quel point c'est vrai) que même l'armée ne peut retrouver de données sur un disque effacé 7 fois. Après, à adapter selon les moyens susceptibles d'être employés pour récupérer les données que tu as à protéger (et le temps dont tu dispose pour ce faire...).

----------

## E11

Sinon il y a  [url=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455079-highlight-disque+dur+crypté.html]ce poste[/url] qui en parle déjà pas mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> On considère (sans trop savoir jusqu'à quel point c'est vrai) que même l'armée ne peut retrouver de données sur un disque effacé 7 fois.

 

C'est aussi ce que j'ai entendu.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> for nb in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ; do cat /dev/null > /dev/disk ; done
> ```
> ...

 

J'aime bien cette commande, c'est tout à fait ce qu'il me faut...très "r00ts"!   :Laughing: 

Bon si je comprends bien, l'effet obtenu avec ce que tu proposes c'est d'écrire des zéros sur tout le disque 10 fois de suite?

Dois-je spécifier la partition (/dev/sda1), simplement le chemin du disque (/dev/sda), ou bien aucune importance?

Merci à tous pour votre aide!   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> On considère (sans trop savoir jusqu'à quel point c'est vrai) que même l'armée ne peut retrouver de données sur un disque effacé 7 fois.

 

Pas de détails ni de références mais il me semble avoir lu que la magnétisation de la surface du "bit" n'est pas strictement ponctuelle mais aurait tendance à s'étaler comme une goutte de pinard sur un drap.

Un effacement du bit ne supprime pas tout-à-fait le halo qui l'entoure, ce qui permettrait à des spécialistes richement équipés (donc miltaires  :Wink: ) de récupérer l'info originale.

Mais il est tout-à-fait concevable que des écritures répétées parviennent finalement à rendre le "halo" illisible.

Celà dit, que ce soit 7 ou 77 fois, ça devrait dépendre du disque et du matos, non ?

----------

## Adrien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mais il est tout-à-fait concevable que des écritures répétées parviennent finalement à rendre le "halo" illisible.

 

Pas de détails ni références non plus, mais c'est aussi ce que j'ai cru comprendre, donc plus on réécrit moins y'a de chance de retrouver les données.

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas de détails ni de références mais il me semble avoir lu que la magnétisation de la surface du "bit" n'est pas strictement ponctuelle mais aurait tendance à s'étaler comme une goutte de pinard sur un drap.
> 
> 

 

Tu bois ton vin au lit   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bah broyeur/compresseur .. (c'est du vécu dans une certaine boite dont je tairai le nom)

EDIT = les plateaux sont en quelle matière ?... car sinon tu l'ouvres tu devisses les plateaux et hop microhondaaaaa .. hahaha

----------

## Desintegr

Il y a l'outil shred pour ça  :Razz: . Il fait partie des coreutils.

Il permet d'écrire des données aléatoires (ou des zéros) un certain nombre de fois sur un fichier ou un périphérique.

----------

## guilc

C'est l'occasion de ressortir un petit papier sur l'effacement de disques. Long, en anglais, mais très instructif  :Smile: 

http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html

Plutôt que de réécrire /dev/zero sur le disque (anigel : /dev/null n'est pas dispo en lecture, juste en écriture  :Wink: ), je réécrirais /dev/urandom, histoire d'augmenter la difficulté de relecture des données rémanentes, bon, par contre, attention, ça va faire chauffer le CPU  :Laughing:  .

L'idée de base étant de changer l'état des cluster le plus souvent possible pour bénéficier des particularités des cycles d'hystérésis qui s'appliquent à la magnétisation des clusters pour rendre plus difficilement prédictible la valeur précédente.

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bah broyeur/compresseur .. (c'est du vécu dans une certaine boite dont je tairai le nom)
> 
> EDIT = les plateaux sont en quelle matière ?... car sinon tu l'ouvres tu devisses les plateaux et hop microhondaaaaa .. hahaha

 

oui mais, il vaut pas cassé son micro-ondes   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Adrien,

Jette un oeil à badblock

En outre tu peux faire une pierre deux coups :

en utilisant badblock couplé à mk2fs  ; tu ratiboises ton HD , tu mets à jours la table des block nazes et tu formates.

Je l'ai fais il y aun petit mois sur un 80 giga ancien PX au réactions bizarres

pour une totale en 4 passes il faut 8 heures  :Laughing: 

A+

----------

## Adrien

Salut!   :Smile: 

Déjà, ben merci pour tous vos conseils!   :Cool: 

 je viens vous donner des nouvelles:

La commande:

```
for nb in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ; do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdb1 ; done
```

a l'air d'avoir très bien marché!

J'étais parti en week-end alors j'ai laisser tourner la brouette pendant ce temps   :Wink: 

@+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Comme l'as dit Anigel, tout est question de moyens ... mais l'investissement que représenterait une recherche après n réécritures comparées aux possibilités offertes par d'autres méthodes (espionnage, piratage pur et simple) pour retrouver les mêmes données font que les recherches n'intéresse personne au-delà de 1 réécriture (cas de l'écrasement involontaire)

De plus, si les données sont vraiment si sensibles que ça, bah il n'y a pas d'état d'âme à avoir : réduction en miette du HD par la méthode de votre choix : masse, fusil, aimants (ça va être long ...)

----------

## yuk159

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> ... mais l'investissement que représenterait une recherche après n réécritures comparées aux possibilités offertes par d'autres méthodes (espionnage, piratage pur et simple) pour retrouver les mêmes données font que les recherches n'intéresse personne au-delà de 1 réécriture (cas de l'écrasement involontaire)

 

Salut les gens  :Smile: 

oui sauf dans le cas d'une enquête de gendarmerie qui aimerait bien elle retrouver les trucs effacés et/ou formatés plus d'une fois par exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> si les données sont vraiment si sensibles que ça, bah il n'y a pas d'état d'âme à avoir : réduction en miette du HD par la méthode de votre choix : masse, fusil, aimants (ça va être long ...)

 

Rien de tout ça, mais c'est juste bon de savoir le faire quoi... Parce que comme je le disais au début du post, quand on voit ce qu'on retrouve rien qu'avec un simple "grep -a" ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

